# NFL SUNDAY Ticket



## pez2002 (Dec 13, 2002)

I cant wait until this starts I had it last Year And loved it 
So i cant wait until it starts Back up :dance:


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2003)

pez2002 said:


> I cant wait until this starts I had it last Year And loved it
> So i cant wait until it starts Back up :dance:


Well, I sure hope Charlie remains smart enough never to bid for it in the future.

Direct has a HUGE debt committment, and guess who pays?

Mainly folks who don't subscribe.

I understand some folks want to follow more than the local team, but not us.

Sunday tick is a one-way ticket to a negative bottom line for both DirecTV and its customers.

Happy to stick with DISH!


----------



## Zach2 (May 18, 2003)

NFL Sunday Ticket is the greatest thing ever to happen to television. I have Dish for HD/core programming and DIRECTV for NFL SUNDAY TICKET


----------



## boba (May 23, 2003)

Zack and Pez I hope you also like this years $240.00 price tag. With the price Directv paid for their exclusive deal I expect it will go up each year for the life of the contract.


----------



## Curtis0620 (Apr 22, 2002)

I'm only paying $179. Where did you get $240?


----------



## shy007 (Apr 11, 2003)

I paid 179.00 also........


----------



## BearsFan (Apr 22, 2002)

Curtis0620 said:


> I'm only paying $179. Where did you get $240?


Yep. $179 here as well. That's the renewal price, BTW.

For the "early bird" deal, good through July 31st IIRC, is $199.

Those who don't like/care for the NFL shouldn't bash those who have the system to watch the games, or DirecTV subs in general.

D* owners, I'm sure, could "go off" on E* owners, but what good would that serve?

--BearsFan


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

boba said:


> Zack and Pez I hope you also like this years $240.00 price tag. With the price Directv paid for their exclusive deal I expect it will go up each year for the life of the contract.


$240.00?!!!!! WTF.....Thats the most hillarious statement Ive heard coming from an E* sub in at least a day..... :rotfl:


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

Al K. Hall said:


> Well, I sure hope Charlie remains smart enough never to bid for it in the future.
> 
> Direct has a HUGE debt committment, and guess who pays?
> 
> ...


ANOTHER Hillarious statement.......have fun with your Cricket matches guys.....while us D* Subs enjoy our NFL Football and our MLB Baseball..... :lol: :rolling:


----------



## boba (May 23, 2003)

Directv promotion starting July 27th 2003 NFL Sunday ticket 4 payments of $59.75. Ok $59.75 times 4 is $238.00 not $240.00 but that will be this years new customer price. You can believe it or not believe it, that is your perogitive.


----------



## Curtis0620 (Apr 22, 2002)

That's the promotion that includes Total Choice Premier free for 4 months. Anyone paying for NFLST now is getting the renewal price of $179 or the Early bird price of $199.00.

$239.00 with free Total Choice Premier is an awesome deal.


----------



## Karl Foster (Mar 23, 2002)

Hmm - right off the Directv website:

Order by July 31, 2003 and save $10 off the regular season price. Get the 2003 season of NFL SUNDAY TICKET™ for $199 in 4 payments of $49.75.

http://www.directvsports.com/Packages/NFLSundayTicket/

I don't know where you got the $238 price :shrug: When I read that, it says now it is $199, and it will be $209 after July 31st.


----------



## IndyMichael (Jan 25, 2003)

Right now I have no interest in the Sunday Ticket. I'm happy watching the Colts play and then whatever other games they show here. Now, if I moved out of state, I'd switch to DirecTv in a heartbeat, if Dish didn't have it, to still be able to follow the Colts.


----------

